# Jinsi Nanmu~Chinese historied wood



## bon (Dec 15, 2011)

The meaning of Jinsi is close to golden.


had been used to build the Chinese palace in Ming and Ching Dynasty.


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 15, 2011)

Great looking pen. The history of the blank is fantastic. An emperor's pen.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Dec 15, 2011)

Very nice. Clean and classy looking pen with wood that has a meaning.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 15, 2011)

bon, that is a very nice pen.  Knowing the history of the wood makes it more valuable to me.

Ray   ironman123


----------



## KnB Polymers (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice job! Good selling point, also.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 16, 2011)

Purty timber....reminds me of a golden Eastern RedBud.





Scott (history repeats itself) B


----------

